# Looks like we may be getting another Pyr..



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

He's a cutie-pie too!
He is 12 weeks old, and being kept as a "yard dog" for an electrician friend of ours.:smack
Love this man to bits, but he should never have gotten this puppy.
He is madly in love with our two, and figured he should have one as well. He knows ours guard the pastures really well, and translated that to "good guard dog".
Bless his heart, it was in the right place, but to say this pup is causing him trouble is an understatement.
His wife hates it, (she and I do not get along well), and so far he has torn up quite a bit of wire, and other things in the shop. Poor thing is bored to death.
Needless to say, dh told him yesterday, that he is not doing the poor thing justice, and he agreed. He keeps him in a 5x5 fenced run, with a dog house all day, and turns him loose in his yard at night, not good.
So, dh asked me if I thought I had time to deal with training up another one. I said no, but Maggie and Murphy had plenty of free time to do so! LOL!
The poor things name is Thor right now, but he doesn't answer to it, so I'm working out a name...I've got an Irish/Celtic thing going for my two, so maybe Shamus, or keeping in the letter M thing..McGee...I have no idea...

I'll post a pic when he arrives...:goodjob:


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Lucky for the pup its owner came to his senses before it was an out of control adolescent! Congrats on the new pup!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, if it all works out, I'll be taking him to my vet for a wellness check first off. Worming and all that good stuff.
This could be better than I thought, as we were going to breed Maggie next Spring, and have to drive 160 miles to get her to the male..this guy is intact, so I may just get his hips certified, like I did Maggie's, and use him instead..
I'll have to wait to see how well he grows up, and if his temperament is suitable.....


----------

